# What makes you MAD while riding?!



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

i want to know all the maddening things that can happen on a trail.

i'll start

I once saw a kid on a 7000 dollar Scott Gambler DH WC. i ask him how he got 7 gs for that and he says: My Mom bought it for me!
then i say: can you do big drops? 
him: how big?
i'll show you
I show him a no footer off of a 13 ft ladder drop
thats EASY he says
me: then do it!
him Oh wait sorry i can't i have to go now bye
GRRRRR that pisses me off!!! :madman: :madmax: :incazzato: 

tell us YOUR stories  !!!!!


----------



## shimyshalka (Jan 15, 2009)

When people automatically think that I wear tights when I tell them that I mountain bike. I end up having to show them a video in order for them to fully understand what freeride is. I hate uneducated people.


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

when my tire pops


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DHmonkey123 said:


> i want to know all the maddening things that can happen on a trail.
> 
> i'll start
> 
> ...


So you couldnt peer pressure a grom into doing something that they are not comfortable with. That kinda irritates me when I am riding.


----------



## AZnewbie (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice OP. So instead of showing a young kid with a sweet bike how to better use it, you just show him up, then say it pisses you off? Great image to give the new kid.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

AZnewbie said:


> Nice OP. So instead of showing a young kid with a sweet bike how to better use it, you just show him up, then say it pisses you off? Great image to give the new kid.


wUrd. Ya lets hate on those dumb kids for having rich parents. Stupid kid, should've been born to a poorer family. I DEFINITELY wouldn't take advantage of my parents being rich and spoiling me if I could...


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

I get pissed of when people are jealous of riders with supportive parents, and then make them feel unwelcome even though they would obviously help the industry by spending more cash if they kept on biking.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

my friend once went to a garage sale and looked at a v10 and asked why they are selling it and how long it's been used.
Friend: Why are you selling this?
Guy: my son doesn't ride anymore
friend how much abuse has it taken?
guy: we ordered it and before it got here he quit MTB so we"re selling it for 5 gs

WTF!!??!??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DHmonkey123 said:


> my friend once went to a garage sale and looked at a v10 and asked why they are selling it and how long it's been used.
> Friend: Why are you selling this?
> Guy: my son doesn't ride anymore
> friend how much abuse has it taken?
> ...


Are you a MORON? Half the reason most of us can afford to nice bikes we ride is because some rich guy bought it because he thought it would be cool to have. Never rode it, hung it on the garage wall for a year or 2, then sold it for 80% off. Ya I hate those rich people giving us real riders such smokin deals and making the sport more affordable.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Are you a MORON? Half the reason most of us can afford to nice bikes we ride is because some rich guy bought it because he thought it would be cool to have. Never rode it, hung it on the garage wall for a year or 2, then sold it for 80% off. Ya I hate those rich people giving us real riders such smokin deals and making the sport more affordable.


LMAO - I do have a first production run Knolly V-tach frame hanging on my wall (currently ride another one that I am not emotionally attached to.....)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Turtles , those bastids really piss me off .


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hell I don't know, the weather maybe? Adding to the OP and this didn't piss me off but I was at Keystone riding the other day. I was taking a breather on a catwalk in between two trails talking to another guy. Here comes 3 kids flying by all on red 2010 Demo 8's (I ride the same bike). I was just thinking "wow, there goes about 20 grand flying by". Yep, those are some lucky kids!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

006_007 said:


> LMAO - I do have a first production run Knolly V-tach frame hanging on my wall (currently ride another one that I am not emotionally attached to.....)


Lol, and I have a Foes XTD F1 fork hanging on mine. <3


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet thread backfire. Things that piss me off.... people like you. People who feel that they need to put others down on the trails for whatever reason they find fit. I like biking b/c of the people I meet on the trails and how friendly and stoked they are just about riding.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

ajdemo76 said:


> Hell I don't know, the weather maybe? Adding to the OP and this didn't piss me off but I was at Keystone riding the other day. I was taking a breather on a catwalk in between two trails talking to another guy. Here comes 3 kids flying by all on red 2010 Demo 8's (I ride the same bike). I was just thinking "wow, there goes about 20 grand flying by". Yep, those are some lucky kids!


How about a Podium, 3 Deliriums, 1 Delirium T and 1 Endorphin going for a shuttle run? Was a good weekend, and we are some lucky kids.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Things that piss me off. Sore asses that are jealous of some kid because his parents worked their asses off to give them a good life and support the bike industry. Then get pissed at people selling sick bikes for cheap. This isn't a forum for rain mans.....


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*??*

OP- What bike were you hittin' this drop on?
Just curious because I thought you were new to this and were looking for your first DH-FR bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Turtles , those bastids really piss me off .


I LIKE turtles.
so does this guy


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

People who aren't supportive of other riders, and don't encourage them to do cool/new/big things and instead tries to show them up and make them feel bad about themselves. Obviously everyone isn't as badass ass you. Get over your badassness and help make the community better by supporting and encouraging other riders. 
I get angry when I'm looking at bikes on eBay or craigslist and a sick bike is $100 or so out of my budget, but then I think "some other rider will be getting this sick bike really cheap, so I'll be happy for their great fortune." 
I love people who sell sick bikes cheap. Got a great m1 barely used worth at least $3000+ for $900! Thanks rich people who sell cheap!


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

OP you will always be jealous of the next guy - Better bike, nicer car, hotter girl, genetic endowments etc. Best to see the glass as half full rather than half empty or continue being a snob.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

*What pissed me off?*

With your mad skills you deserved a complimentary prototype carbon VP10. It's just not fair, some kid you ran into(Nick Beer) did show you his stuff.GRRRRRR:madman:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Turtles , those bastids really piss me off .


x2:incazzato:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

So basicly the only reason most of you like rich guy's is the smoking deals you get off of them when they are selling their high end barely used bikes? Selfish bastards hahaha. You speak of "helping the bike industry", by buying second hand?! No you only help yourself on a massive discount. 

If you truelly want to help the industry you would buy everything brand new from a decent/ good lbs. True they do help to get the higher end stuff in budget for the less rich folk's, but spare the helping bike industry crap. I'm a big fan of the "Support your local bikeshop" idea.

The one thing I do hate though is those rich folks who stare other people down if they ride less-worthy show bike's, but can't ride for crap themselves. You know the kind.

Anyway I didn't think there would be much hate involved in the mountainbiking sport, just live and let live and ride on!!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I hate f'ers that insist on stopping in the middle of the trail instead of pulling over to the side, don't they know I'm a W/C racer????? lol


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Demodude said:


> I hate f'ers that insist on stopping in the middle of the trail instead of pulling over to the side, don't they know I'm a W/C racer????? lol


Meh. A GOOD w/c racer would use said trailhog as a new course feature or a bit more traction depending location..:thumbsup:


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

The thing that pisses me off the most is when i'm riding with my buds and we stop somewhere for coffee and a crowd of other MTB'ers gather to oggle our bikes, between the four of us there is likely 20K worth of hardware there.

Inevitably there is some jacked testosterone backwards cap wearing hater who comes up with the dumb question of "can any of us do big drops and how big", since all of us are over 40 and worked hard all these years to afford this machinery the answer to that question is...

"Go ahead and drop off those big ones all you like, when you break your ankle and have to wear a cast for 9 months why don't you come back and tell us how that feels, where are you going to get your income while your sitting at home layed up? Living in Mommies basement won't last forever, grow up and get realistic...going big and risking everything for 2 seconds of fame in front of your buddies with no payback is what kids do...not grownups!"

Ya know the funny thing is, there were a lot of guys around doing those things when I was younger...all of them broke something and either can't ride now because of chronic pain or fused discs because they either broke their neck or back. The only ones that last are the smart ones.

Grow up.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

OP is a DB. 


XC'ers kicking down my berms pisses me off pretty badly


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

you guys think you have it bad! I have to deal with kids! not just any kids, but kids with their DADS learning how to ride their "bicycles" at the trailhead! Phhhttt...I'll show those punks!:madmax:


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got a nice bike because I have a nice job. So does my wife. If I ever have a kid, I'll pimp them out with the nicest bike I can afford too, and if it turns out they're not into it, I'll sell it and buy them whatever the nicest thing is for whatever sport it is that makes them feel the same way mt. biking makes me feel. I won't even care if they're the fastest or the best-est as long as they're stoked.

What pisses me off on the trail? Stacking super hard and realizing you just broke yourself bad enough to be off the bike for a long time.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

DucDucGoose said:


> OP- What bike were you hittin' this drop on?
> Just curious because I thought you were new to this and were looking for your first DH-FR bike.


Probably a yellow Equator Catapult...


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Nothin' dude...


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

When your huffing ang puffing, pushing your bike up-hill, some guy on a DH bike overtakes you while he's just cruising on his 40 pound bike like it was nothing. :madmax: 

Or maybe i'm just jealous...


----------



## Rugbyroy (Oct 14, 2004)

horses/dogs leaving land mines


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

FLAts

Psssssssssssss


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

when you just coast down a trail and your tire slips and when you fall you get injured harder than crashing while actually riding fast


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

Getting a flat 3km from the bottom and having to walk the trail down.

O ya and those little turd kids that are jealous of people that have killer bikes and 
only have minimal skills. I waited until I could afford this sport when I was 37 years old.
Soooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyy if I have a kick a$$ budget and ride a killer machine but
am only a beginner. It's called living the dream and hard work doochbags.

And lastly, injuries...Messed my shoulder up and missed the last 9 weeks of the season
last year.

Cheers,
Big T


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

I should get mad at the OP but wtf do I care if some poor person gets jealous of my bike...

Nah seriously, it would be people who within a year of taking up riding are going no footed off 13 foot ladder drops - was that on your 'dale?


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

When my bike breAks down halfway into the loop, it just started pissing down, will be dark soon and u know u 4got the beer at home.

...that and when bugs fly into my mouth, nose and ears; luckily my bum is covered.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I duno, I'm usually too stoked that I'm shredding to get mad at anything.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Are you a MORON? Half the reason most of us can afford to nice bikes we ride is because some rich guy bought it because he thought it would be cool to have. Never rode it, hung it on the garage wall for a year or 2, then sold it for 80% off. Ya I hate those rich people giving us real riders such smokin deals and making the sport more affordable.


Don't hate the parents. Hate the greedy CEOs of the bicycle companies that think their bikes are worth way more than they are. Mountain bikes should not cost more than moto-x dirt bikes.



> Things that piss me off. Sore asses that are jealous of some kid because his *parents worked their asses off to give them a good life and support the bike industry*. Then get pissed at people selling sick bikes for cheap. This isn't a forum for rain mans.....


Ensure you aren't confusing those parents with the parents with more money than brains, that spoil their children. Spoiling your children is not giving them a good life; it's pretty much conditioning them to think they don't have to work for what they get. That's NOT good parenting. Bad parenting also consists of buying a kid who just got interested in mtn biking, a brand new 5K decked out XC/DH rig; it shows that the parents aren't involved enough in the kid's life to understand what he/she needs/doesn't need. Sorry but someone just getting into the sport does not need a brand new Intense SOCOM or Transition TR450; if you disagree, please explain why.


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Don't hate the parents. Hate the greedy CEOs of the bicycle companies that think their bikes are worth way more than they are. Mountain bikes should not cost more than moto-x dirt bikes.
> 
> Ensure you aren't confusing those parents with the parents with more money than brains, that spoil their children. Spoiling your children is not giving them a good life; it's pretty much conditioning them to think they don't have to work for what they get. That's NOT good parenting. Bad parenting also consists of buying a kid who just got interested in mtn biking, a brand new 5K decked out XC/DH rig; it shows that the parents aren't involved enough in the kid's life to understand what he/she needs/doesn't need. Sorry but someone just getting into the sport does not need a brand new Intense SOCOM or Transition TR450; if you disagree, please explain why.


I don't think that getting into the sports requires one (like in my case I have no need for a TR450 with my begin/int skills) but if you are pationate about the sport and can afford it...why not ??

I do agree however that if you are buying it to hang in the garage and brag........PLLEEAASE don't because a 5-6-7k bike not being used is a crime.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

paintmc said:


> I don't think that getting into the sports requires one (like in my case I have no need for a TR450 with my begin/int skills) but if you are pationate about the sport and can afford it...why not ??


IMO, because if it's overkill, you probably don't need it. 
When I bought my BR, I could have technically afforded something more expensive, like an Intense SS, but I knew the BR was what I needed and the SS would have been overkill. Why spend more money on a bike when you can save money (for components, pads, trail materials) and buy the bike that will do what you need, for less?
For example, if I got into auto racing. While I wouldn't get a bare bones base model car to race in, on the flipside, there's no reason for me to go out and buy a Ferrari Enzo/McLaren F1, even if I could afford it; I could find a much less expensive platform to build/modify and race with (Supra, 370Z, 911, etc.), and would still perform like the Ferrari.

Also, one thing to think about:
True, if your parents buy you a bike that's overkill, you shouldn't care what anyone else thinks, but if you walk around like a 'poser', acting like you can ride much better than you actually can, no one is going to want to ride with you or hang out with you. Granted you shouldn't be 'calling out' someone like the OP did, but on the flipside, the grom that the OP called out shouldn't be boasting about his ability then folding and making excuses like a little girl not to do it.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

DucDucGoose said:


> OP- What bike were you hittin' this drop on?
> Just curious because I thought you were new to this and were looking for your first DH-FR bike.


i have a C'dale f400 but my friend with a 2010 Glory 00 (which he saved alot of money for)
was in Hawaii and let me use it as long as i gave him 5 dollars so i used that.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

The Orange Prophet said:


> I should get mad at the OP but wtf do I care if some poor person gets jealous of my bike...
> 
> Nah seriously, it would be people who within a year of taking up riding are going no footed off 13 foot ladder drops - was that on your 'dale?


Friend's glory that i rented from him while he was in Hawaii  :thumbsup:


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Rugbyroy said:


> horses/dogs leaving land mines


I would have to say that this is one of the few things that I find really irritating while out riding, but it's not the animals that aggravate me, it's their owners that seem to think it's fine to leave a pile of crap in the middle of a trail.

The only other person I get mad at is me, when I don't hit a line just right, or smack a pedal when I shouldn't have, but that's just me being self critical.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> Probably a yellow Equator Catapult...


Yellow is the new White cause it's faster :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Rugbyroy said:


> horses/dogs leaving land mines


I like them... Fun to run over but they make your tires stinky so it's a trade off... Maybe the smell if you run over them will clear others out of lines if ur waiting for lifts/shuttles


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Iggz said:


> OP is a DB.
> 
> XC'ers kicking down my berms pisses me off pretty badly


Along those lines, people who make things they cant ride easier just so they can ride it, if you arent presently capable of riding a section or a jump, do not undo someones hard work just so you can ride it, keep practicing and progress to ride that section one day.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

freakin out horses flying down a trail is NOT fun. dogs are fine. they cant run you over.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> freakin out horses flying down a trail is NOT fun. dogs are fine. they cant run you over.


hmmm, I dunno :skep:
















...then again... :idea:


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> IMO, because if it's overkill, you probably don't need it.
> When I bought my BR, I could have technically afforded something more expensive, like an Intense SS, but I knew the BR was what I needed and the SS would have been overkill. Why spend more money on a bike when you can save money (for components, pads, trail materials) and buy the bike that will do what you need, for less?
> For example, if I got into auto racing. While I wouldn't get a bare bones base model car to race in, on the flipside, there's no reason for me to go out and buy a Ferrari Enzo/McLaren F1, even if I could afford it; I could find a much less expensive platform to build/modify and race with (Supra, 370Z, 911, etc.), and would still perform like the Ferrari.
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying. But in some cases like mine..I don't have 30 years of riding left and I always wanted a bike like this but money never permitted. Now it is nothing to me to spend 6k on a bike so I told myself f-it...I deserve the best.

I to must say don't like the ones that act all hot sh*t. In my case I admit I am a newb.but I
am as passionate about biking as a Pro rider. In some ways more so.

And lastly...I personally love to watch guys get called out.....If you open your mouth..better back it up. In my case I shut my mouth because I ride Bromont every weekend and there are ALOT of insane riders there. So I wont be calling anyone out anytime soon..

Cheers and happy riding
Big T :thumbsup:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This whole thread is funny as hell. I don't think I've been mad on a trail but maybe 3 times in my entire life. All were due to ******bags but the feeling only lasted for like 30 seconds since I realized I was out riding.

[email protected] someone out. "Hit that ****! You said you could, are you a liar, a ***** or both?! Hit IT!!!!!" I mean really, who does that?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

People that hate.

Negativity.

You and your bull$hit posts.


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

When I know I can ride a particular line or drop, but I'm not feeling ballsy enough to commit.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nothing. I'm out there to have fun, and that's what I do. I don't get pissed because people are looking at my bike. In fact I enjoy it because I love talking bikes. Kids with nicer bikes than mine, or that didn't have to work don't make me mad either. They're out there to have fun just like myself. What DOES make me mad, is people that go on forums to QQ about stuff. That's what pinkbike is for.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate the world and everyone in it!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I generally get pissed when I'm 20 miles in the backcountry and a tube blows, I've already used my backups, my patch kit is too old to work, and I have to patch a tube with a gu packet. 

I get pissed when people stop in the middle of the trail at Northstar to take a picture or wait for a friend, if you're going to stop just pull off to the side.

I get pissed when people actually care about what equipment my friends and I ride one. We're all out there to have fun regardless of how fast and burly one is compared to the gear they're on. I have a dh bike because it's fun, challenging, and I can afford it, not because I care about racing or being the most bro-down badass on the mountain... I have two xc bikes, and a burly am bike for being a badass. 

I get pissed when people want to get into mountain biking and buy a full blown dh bike as their first and only bike then complain about how they can't ride it anywhere. Not researching the trails where you live and buying a bike according to what you'll ride 95% of the time makes you stupid. If you live in or near a ski resort then great get a dh bike... If you live in Nebraska or Kansas then you probably don't need one to go trailriding.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

paintmc said:


> Getting a flat 3km from the bottom and having to walk the trail down.


You know what I hate? When I ride with a group of guys and one guy doesn't bring a repair kit and pump. In fact, this one guy I was riding with was bragging about how he never gets flats that's why he doesn't bring a spare tube with him. When he double-flatted on that run I left him trailside to beg a tube offa people. Me, I'm time-constrained (only so much vacation, so much money), so I have no loyalty to those who come unprepared.

Last summer in Whistler I sold a couple tubes on the hill for $20 a piece for folks who didn't bring something to fix flats with. I always carry spares. When another dude flatted and ripped his sidewall that we were riding with I also left him trailside after dicking around for 30 minutes trying to fix it. If you want to walk, np, but don't expect me to bail you out when you're unprepared.

Anyway, have fun walking while I'm riding.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Demodude said:


> I hate f'ers that insist on stopping in the middle of the trail instead of pulling over to the side, don't they know I'm a W/C racer????? lol


I'm no WC racer, but it does piss me off when people do this. Last weekend a kid stopped in the middle of the lip! I was gonna boost it, but I almost cleaned him out in the process. He apologized and didn't get hurt, so it was all good. Worse still is when they camp out on the landing, esp., if it's a blind landing.

This happens to me in the bike park on a regular basis afaik. Get off the trail people!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the only aspect of mountain biking that makes me mad is the idiots on these forums.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

John's Smith said:


> I hate the world and everyone in it!


Don't worry, Jesus loves you..........or maybe not.

I hate people who won't let me pass when they are going 5mph on a single track.:madmax:



b-kul said:


> the only aspect of mountain biking that makes me mad is the idiots on these forums.


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

When my wife calls me and she knows that I'am riding. The second thing that pisses me off, is when the shuttler leaves his keys in the vehicle left at the top.


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Not sure it's anger*

More frustrated for people hating on my older ride. Yes I know it's old, has brake Jack, is only has a single pivot, is spec ed like crap and it was only made for two years . I dont don't need to be looked at like I'm riding a Next down highland. It's all I can afford with other bills needing to get paid. It gets me out doing something I enjoy. Isn't that the point of riding. F all u haters


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the-one1 said:


>


wat? i wasnt calling everyone here idiots, just some, for instance the op.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

My top 3 things that make me mad while riding:

3) People who do not yield to faster riders who want to get by
2) People who tare up the trails when they lock brakes and slide their bikes all over the place
1) When I see liter and garbage on all the trails i ride on


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Why are we talking so negative I'm making a thread about what makes you happy while ur riding.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Stupid people piss me off biking or not... but last weekend we were going down a trail and apparently this kid looked at my friend as he was coming then cut right back into the trail.. my friend locked it up to keep from hitting him then passed him.. as i came up i was like woah whered this kid come from then i catch him quickly and kinda ride about a foot behind him (like a DB) for 100 yards or so. as we come to a wide part in the trail he looks back at me i think oh sweet he will pull over nope he just looks back then keeps going. Up ahead my buddies had pulled off the trail at our usual rest point as the kid went by someone i was riding with let him pass after yelling *fVking fa*got at him


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Swell Guy said:


> Last summer in Whistler I sold a couple tubes on the hill for $20 a piece for folks who didn't bring something to fix flats with. I always carry spares. When another dude flatted and ripped his sidewall that we were riding with I also left him trailside after dicking around for 30 minutes trying to fix it.


When I was in Whistler riding Garbanzo (a couple thousand vert feet above the village), I saw this kid walking down with a flat and gave him my spare tube, I would rather spread a little stoke around than be a jerk and screw people trailside :nono: I'm not trying to act "holier than thou" about it, but seriously, chill out.

But the one thing that honestly pissed me off A LOT was riding Diablo with my Dad. He's not a ripper, but he gets out of the way of faster riders whenever he can. But this group of DHers came up behind him and started screaming "Get the Fvck out of the way *******!! etc." without giving him a chance to move over. Such a mood killer :madmax: , how do they expect people to learn with ****wads like that riding around?


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

another maddening thing, the trail ending.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

paintmc said:


> I hear what your saying. But in some cases like mine..I don't have 30 years of riding left and I always wanted a bike like this but money never permitted.


I'm 37. And unless I'm out there shredding trails when I'm 67 (nature willing), I don't have 30 years of riding left either.



> Now it is nothing to me to spend 6k on a bike so I told myself f-it...I deserve the best.


I could have spent more on a bike, but I didn't need to. I feel I deserve the best too, and for what I would be doing, I feel that I got the best. The 'best' bike out there may not always be the best for you, nor will it always be the most expensive. 
I would advise figuring out what you need the most/what suits your style and genre the best....not just going for the best:
A Bugatti Veyron costs about 1.6 million dollars. It's one of the quickest and fastest cars out there. Now if one was just wanting the most expensive car out there, that would be the prime candidate for bragging rights. If you are looking for straight up performance, there are other vehicles out there that can go as fast (or be made to go as fast) for a lot less; like the Nissan Skyline GT-R. 
I'm not saying be cheap by any means. Just be efficient.



> I to must say don't like the ones that act all hot sh*t. In my case I admit I am a newb.but I
> am as passionate about biking as a Pro rider. In some ways more so.


Then when you ride with riders better than you, soak up as much knowledge from them as possible. When you ride with riders less skilled than you, pass on as much knowledge as you can. Ride with riders of all skill levels. You can learn a lot from both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

DHmonkey123 said:


> I once saw a kid on a 7000 dollar Scott Gambler DH WC. i ask him how he got 7 gs for that and he says: My Mom bought it for me!
> then i say: can you do big drops?
> him: how big?
> i'll show you
> ...


We're talking a kid, right? Children, even teens, often talk too much and show poor judgment. I've seen kids get hurt when pushed to do something they are not comfortable with. I know one who ended up in hospital after his friends egged him on into riding down a local hill.

Once I pushed my son into doing something. He got hurt. Believe me, you do not ever want to be in the position of looking down at a screaming kid and realizing that it was your fault.

Let the kid enjoy his bike. Recognize his braggadocio for what it is--let it go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

JonathanGennick said:


> We're talking a kid, right? Children, even teens, often talk too much and show poor judgment. I've seen kids get hurt when pushed to do something they are not comfortable with. I know one who ended up in hospital after his friends egged him on into riding down a local hill.


The OP's explanation is just a bit different than what you are talking about. I would NEVER push anyone who was humble about their ability and didn't talk any smack.
However, one waives that right when they start bragging or



> Once I pushed my son into doing something. He got hurt. Believe me, you do not ever want to be in the position of looking down at a screaming kid and realizing that it was your fault.


Understood, but was your son talking **** about what you egged him into doing? (i.e. the kid in the OP's story says, 'oh that's EASY'. I don't care how young you are. If you are old enough to ride a bike, you are old enough to be held accountable for the **** you talk.

[


> Let the kid enjoy his bike. Recognize his braggadocio for what it is--let it go in one ear and out the other.


Nope. You talk ****, you better be able to back it up. End. Of. Story.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> So you couldnt peer pressure a grom into doing something that they are not comfortable with. That kinda irritates me when I am riding.


exactly....weaksauce


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> The OP's explanation is just a bit different than what you are talking about. I would NEVER push anyone who was humble about their ability and didn't talk any smack.
> However, one waives that right when they start bragging or
> 
> Understood, but was your son talking **** about what you egged him into doing? (i.e. the kid in the OP's story says, 'oh that's EASY'. I don't care how young you are. If you are old enough to ride a bike, you are old enough to be held accountable for the **** you talk.
> ...


So you're telling us you have the right to hold someone accountable then? You're the law, in other words? What a load man, and what a waste of your time! I hope you find a life soon.

I would like to think most people in here are above enjoying wathing somone get hurt, just to prove a lame point.

If someone wants to brag, let them. Better yet, give them some props. Dude, most people just want to be made to feel good. Some people do so misguidedly, perhaps because they feel pressure on one end or another. Perhaps home life sucks - perhaps the person could use a kind word, hey. Young kids are especially subject to this, while they develop themselves. Sounds like you might still be caught in that loop. You're little brother tells you he can fly...are you going to toss him out the 3rd floor window to prove him wrong?

Why don't you try to be a positive role model. Feels a lot better than pushing someone just so you can prove them wrong. LAME dude.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

woah


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

at some point this thread needs to turn on the OP again.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Know what pisses me off? Those f***ers who ride bikes through the woods...who the hell does that? A**holes.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

JonathanGennick said:


> We're talking a kid, right? Children, even teens, often talk too much and show poor judgment. I've seen kids get hurt when pushed to do something they are not comfortable with. I know one who ended up in hospital after his friends egged him on into riding down a local hill.
> 
> Once I pushed my son into doing something. He got hurt. Believe me, you do not ever want to be in the position of looking down at a screaming kid and realizing that it was your fault.
> 
> Let the kid enjoy his bike. Recognize his braggadocio for what it is--let it go in one ear and out the other.


13 ft isn't much though...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

DHmonkey123 said:


> 13 ft isn't much though...


for many people it is - you got pics or a vid?


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

1. When someone who goes faster than my usual 5 mph gets right on my butt and yells at me that he wants to pass.

2. When I can only get 10 feet of skidding out of a good power slide

3. People with older bikes

4. When people want me to stop to help them out

5. When I'm taking a picture in the middle of the trail at northstar and some a$$hole just flys right by and yells something. Can't he wait until I'm done?!?

6. Trails that don't end

7. People who pretend they don't wear tights while biking. Even take pictures of themselves to try to prove it.

8. When people get mad when I oogle at their really expensive bikes.

9. When people ask where I got my fancy bike, and I tell them the truth. That my parents spoil me rotten and bought it for me even though I only can ride on the paved sidewalk by my house. Then they make fun of me.

10. Some A-hole that sold me $20 tubes on a trail in whistler because I forgot my spare at home. (Karma will have its way on that one).

Ok - that's all I can think of


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

When you really wanna ride but you're too tired and you do it anyway. Then you feel like crap on the bike and wish you took the day off....total buzz kill.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

craigshaf said:


> 10. Some A-hole that sold me $20 tubes on a trail in whistler because I forgot my spare at home. (Karma will have its way on that one).


+1 
(This portion of the message exists simply to fulfill the character count minimum)


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

highdelll said:


> hmmm, I dunno :skep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Getting lost after dark, out of town in an area your not familiar with, with a tacoed wheel, few miles from the parking area, you find a paved road, which direction to your car, and are you even on the same road?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Having to ride in a pair of expensive dress loafers because you left your bike shoes at home, and your out of state on a business trip in BFE, or Mobile, AL..


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

getting hurt on the last run

my past 3 serious crashes were from last run antics.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

Flats, anyone who pisses on the trail. You are allowed to pull off the trail with your bike and piss if needed. Rain and mud was really bad last year forcing so many trail closures. For the most part I am a happy rider. Lasly, an out of adjustment derailure.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

craigshaf said:


> 10. Some A-hole that sold me $20 tubes on a trail in whistler because I forgot my spare at home.


The point I was trying to make that seems to be eluding you guys was that people who ride unprepared deserve what happens to them. People who ride unprepared for foreseeable events are being foolhardy.

Most guys who "forgot" their spare have something to carry it in. The guys I came across had no spare, no place to carry a spare, no tire levers, no pump. In the other case, the guy who carried nothing was bragging, at the beginning of a run, that he didn't carry spares, didn't need one, and never flatted. Just afterwards, he proceeded to double-flat and beg 2 spares, levers and a pump and ruined a couple other guys' afternoon for an hour while they helped him change them out.

It's kinda like the guy who got a major head injury while riding without a helmet. You feel bad for them, but not really. They did something stupid that we all know he shouldn't have done.

I was on the no repair kit program for awhile. It was great... until I walked 3 miles back to the trailhead one day. I haven't made that mistake again. Some people just have to learn from the school of experience - it's a great teacher.

Oh yeah, I hear they're giving away tubes in the Whistler Village now for all you guys who forgot your spares. Last I checked, they were $20 at Garbanzo Bike and Beans. Why you would spend hundreds of dollars to stay and ride there and precious time from your vacation to walk out for hours when the problem could be easily prevented with a few bucks worth of stuff that you carry with you is beyond me.


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

Pisses me off when I have to brake and slow down and then right after the turn I think to myself, "coulda gone through that faster!" ERRHGHHH


----------



## Chridi (Oct 15, 2008)

As experienced yesterday.... pushing up your hometrail after weeks of not riding and just realizing the whole trail has been destroyed by the forestry.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

highdelll said:


> for many people it is - you got pics or a vid?


It was probably measured in Pinkbike feet.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> It was probably measured in Pinkbike feet.


LOL

13 feet, is a big fall. You can break your neck in a 3 foot fall, if you take it the wrong way. And it happens every day.

Some of you don't take safety seriously enough.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*More Hot Biker Chicks!*

Really pisses me off that there are not more biker chicks who are really involved in the sport--talking smack on forums, giving me a better view on the trails, bench riding at the LBS. Sorry but I'm tire of looking at and hearing from all yo' ugly mugs.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

homeless dogs
stupid car drivers
when drunk dumbasses broke my bike constructions
everything else no matter


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

highdelll said:


> for many people it is - you got pics or a vid?


when my camera is done getting fixed, sure. (i don't have a vid camera)


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm pretty laid back, but I am not down at all with trail sanitizers. I can obviously see taking out sticks, branches, etc; but not logs, rocks, jumps that have been "in play" for some time.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

mjw said:


> So you're telling us you have the right to hold someone accountable then? You're the law, in other words? What a load man, and what a waste of your time! I hope you find a life soon.
> 
> I would like to think most people in here are above enjoying wathing somone get hurt, just to prove a lame point.
> 
> ...


 :madman: 
Let me rehash because you don't seem to get it. I'm talking about posers...ones who talk $h!t in an annoying fashion; people that you aren't necessarily friends with or hang out with; people who, you can just almost immediately tell they are full of $h!t when they start talking. I'm not talking about simple banter with your friends; I talk smack facetiously with my riding buddies all the time.

If you talk ****, back it up. Otherwise shut the f u ck up..especially if no one called you out beforehand. Why is that so difficult for you to understand? 
And don't give me that horse crap about children and misguidance blah blah fcking blah! If you're old enough to talk ****, you're old enough to deal with the consequences. 
If my little brother told me he could fly, I'd say, 'yeah? show me.' If me made up a b/s excuse, I'd say, 'well STFU and stop talking isht'. 
It's also unfortunate that you don't understand **** talking. Regardless of what you think about it, **** talkers generally don't get any respect and often don't have anyone that wants to hang out with them. I know I don't like hanging out with 'posers' who always brag about how they can do this or how they can do that. How about instead of talking ****, if you can't ride well BE QUIET. And if you can ride well, get out there and actually DO it. 
You will garner more respect (and friends) if you do remain humble. Maybe you need to go get a life...or at least a better understanding of **** talking (children or not).


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

When people forget that riding is supposed to be fun and get angry and worry more about what other people have or are doing than finding the perfect line.

Bomb hills, not people.


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

I think most everyone has replied with the idea behind what pisses me off. What pisses me off is people like the OP that care more about what someone else has than they do about what they have. It really pisses me off when people like you show off your "big tricks" or big drops/jumps and get upset when someone else can't do it. You guys that pressure people into doing something that they aren't comfortable with are weak. You are a hater and you have no right telling someone they aren't as good as you or making them feel uncomfortable. Just remember...there are hundreds of people that are better than you. There always will be so get off you high horse and treat others with respect.

THAT IS WHAT PISSES ME OFF! :madmax:


----------



## Bike Whore (Jun 26, 2005)

hearing people ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

When a lump of dog-**** flys up and lands in my open mouth and im not even hungry


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

It pisses me of when some assclown brags about their 13 foot no-footed drops in their opening post in order to impress everyone.:madman:


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> It pisses me of when some assclown brags about their 13 foot no-footed drops in their opening post in *an attempt to* impress everyone.:madman:


Fixed 

It's only slightly less transparent than this little gem on the DJ/Urban forum:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=629481

I anticipate many, many, useful posts from this wunderkind.  
Boxxer Race RULEZ!


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

k1creeker said:


> Fixed
> 
> It's only slightly less transparent than this little gem on the DJ/Urban forum:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=629481
> ...


the best part is that HES THE JUDGE!!!!!


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

k1creeker said:


> Fixed
> 
> It's only slightly less transparent than this little gem on the DJ/Urban forum:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=629481
> ...


+1 
I stand corrected, "attempt" is correct, as it is obvious that no one is impressed with this buttmunch.:thumbsup:


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

k1creeker said:


> Fixed
> 
> It's only slightly less transparent than this little gem on the DJ/Urban forum:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=629481
> ...


I see that he he has an entire slew of riders lining up with their tricks to be granted his approval. :lol:


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> Having to ride in a pair of expensive dress loafers because you left your bike shoes at home, and your out of state on a business trip in BFE, or Mobile, AL..


One of my favorite stories...


----------



## chris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

nothing, riding is what I do to get away from the stuff that pisses me off.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

GINGERS!! They really get under my skin with their freckles and stupid red hair. Usually they are pale, but I found an exception. I am related to a 1/3 white, 1/3 black, 1/3 Hawaiian ginger. Freaky stuff.

RidingRiot is a ginger and has suntan lotion in the cup holder of his Civic. I really hate him.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

1. When I zip my balls into my leg vents. I hate that!!

2. Unzipping my balls from my leg vents. That hurts like hell.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

My brother....

Thinks brakes and corners are optional. Falls and hurts my bike that I let him borrow.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

when i have to SMT to come pick me up from jail cause i got in a little trouble on the way to the trails...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> when i have to SMT to come pick me up from jail cause i got in a little trouble on the way to the trails...


oh but the good times we had....you going to the rampage this year too??

Greg and me are up in NorthStar right now talking about the Rampage and low and behold you write this.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i hate contractors who trash trails and historical features for a quick buck...


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

What makes me mad? Elitist attitudes.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

When you can't wheelie to save your life or you keep diving sideways on manuals....


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

*What makes me mad?*

It makes me mad that I live in a state with no mountains so I have to drive too many hours to ride real DH. It makes me mad when I have to stop riding because the session is over. It makes me mad when I break my bike or have a mechanical that I can't fix. That's about it.

To the OP, I call BS. Let's see a pic of you doing a no-footer off a 13' drop. Sorry, "my camera's broke" doesn't cut it.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

This thread:


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

3 flat tires today within 10 minutes of each other. Still no hate. OP needs to go to Pink Bike


----------



## Daddy MO (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Haters... only a parent would know the feeling of being able to buy nice things for their kids. I would give my kids the world but at the same time make them understand that what they have also has to be earned. My 9 year old just got a new Specialized Hotrock 24. We made a trade... I got him the bike and he had to clean up all the dog **** in the the back yard and stack fire wood. I LOL'd cause I knew he wanted that bike pretty bad, LOL.

Really though... I hate taking a fall when im not even riding hard. Ride hard dont go down. Ride easy and mess around and I have taken some falls you just shake your head and laugh about!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Daddy MO said:


> I love Haters... only a parent would know the feeling of being able to buy nice things for their kids. I would give my kids the world but at the same time make them understand that what they have also has to be earned. My 9 year old just got a new Specialized Hotrock 24. We made a trade... I got him the bike and he had to clean up all the dog **** in the the back yard and stack fire wood. I LOL'd cause I knew he wanted that bike pretty bad, LOL.
> 
> Really though... I hate taking a fall when im not even riding hard. Ride hard dont go down. Ride easy and mess around and I have taken some falls you just shake your head and laugh about!


Like when you're just out for a neighborhood ride... Hate that. I was stopped at an intersection waiting for a light to turn, once it turned I started to crank hard and got like 4 strokes in and my chain skipped, knee hit the bars, other foot slipped off the pedal, I went OTB.


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

1. Divots on the trail from horses.
2. The people who ride horses and say that mtb's do more damage to trails than horses . . . . riggggghhhhhtttt.


----------



## T.H.Huxley (Nov 5, 2009)

"nothing, riding is what I do to get away from the stuff that pisses me off."

Just wanted to second, or third, this. 

I guess getting hurt pisses me off (see above).


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

I HATE that Boise is controled by XC riders and won't allow anything but XC trails.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

well it isn't mad ridding but due to budget cuts, i either get the parker 1 or 2 2009 from jenson


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DHmonkey123 said:


> well it isn't mad ridding but due to budget cuts, i either get the parker 1 or 2 2009 from jenson


bikes durect has some good deals right now.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^^ naw i don't like they're choices. lookin for a FR bike or a DH bike for under 1500


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

1. getting flats.
2. when other folks have bike problems, they block the entire trail while they try to fix it. Flat? Then move to the side so others can pass freely. I also almost ran over a couple having a picnic on the downhill curve of a trail.
3. sometimes when I ride on the local greenway and see walkers/joggers ahead and want to pass, I give the ol' "on your left!" shoutout, and the people move over to the left.
4. watching kids riding without helmets, then wrecking and hitting their heads.
5. squirrels that run right in front of you at the bottom of a hill, causing you to swerve, then they run alongside your front wheel for 50 feet.

What makes me HAPPY while riding? 
1. no bike problems.
2. the peace and quiet of nature.
3. watching other riders having fun.
4. seeing families ride together.
5. watching wild animals.
6. knowing that I control where I want to go and no one else.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

yakmastermax said:


> getting hurt on the last run
> 
> my past 3 serious crashes were from last run antics.


+1

Gotta learn to stop once I'm too tired to feel in full control on the bike.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

God.He has so much to answer for.Oh and when my discs rub.That really pisses me off.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

crashing


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

Getting devoured by horseflies & misquotes after my bug spray sweated off.


----------



## spikey_korean (Aug 3, 2007)

man, this thread really bums me out.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't get pissed when I ride, I have fun. Sometimes I can be hard on myself for making a mistake, but I still don't get angry and I always end up learning from the mistake.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

When it comes to mtn biking, I don't think that there is much that makes me mad. 

I guess when equestrians or hikers look down on me or say negative things to me as I pass, but even then, I just smile and say, have a great day!

Crashing sucks, but I know that it is a part of the sport that I love, really it makes my wife more angry than me. Even when I get really badly hurt, I just kind of accept it. I love scaring myself, and part of the scaryness is knowing that if I don't make this jump/drop, I could get hurt. So when it happens, I just accept it.

I guess the only real thing that makes me MAD is the lack of trail access for no other reason than another user group has decided that they want to keep the trails for themselves. I live in an area of california with plenty of trails to go around. But instead, 95% are no bikes, and the rest are all basically bike paths or fire roads. Just got back from a 10 hour drive up to Blackrock, and was in heaven! Wish we had something like that here. Pacifica is cool and I am thankful for that, but Blackrock was sweet!

Can't wait to get back on the trail, all this talk about getting pissed off made me realize that Mtn Biking for me is the opposite of pissed off, it is my release valve that makes every other part of my life better.

See you on the trail


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

BIGHaroHucker said:


> I think most everyone has replied with the idea behind what pisses me off. What pisses me off is people like the OP that care more about what someone else has than they do about what they have. It really pisses me off when people like you show off your "big tricks" or big drops/jumps and get upset when someone else can't do it. You guys that pressure people into doing something that they aren't comfortable with are weak. You are a hater and you have no right telling someone they aren't as good as you or making them feel uncomfortable. Just remember...there are hundreds of people that are better than you. There always will be so get off you high horse and treat others with respect.
> 
> THAT IS WHAT PISSES ME OFF! :madmax:


i didn't pressure him, he said it himself that he could do it and he needs to learn the value of a dollar


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought I had a reply to what made me mad...then Bob Ross just came on...:idea:


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Other riders and trail users that don't have manners, that's all I can think of really 

A biggie is horse riders/dog owners who cannot control their animals, I've pulled over to a dead stop once to let 2 horse riders pass, despite my stopping and waiting one of the horses got freaked and bucked the rider off, this then caused the other horse to spook, hilarity/danger ensued.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Steve.E said:


> Other riders and trail users that don't have manners, that's all I can think of really
> 
> A biggie is horse riders/dog owners who cannot control their animals, I've pulled over to a dead stop once to let 2 horse riders pass, despite my stopping and waiting one of the horses got freaked and bucked the rider off, this then caused the other horse to spook, hilarity/danger ensued.


Damn, hopefully you were far enough off the trail that they didn't crush you. Freaked out horses aren't great to be around.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

DHmonkey123 said:


> i didn't pressure him, he said it himself that he could do it and he needs to learn the value of a dollar


That's right, you go on ahead and school his little punk a$$ good.


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> i hate contractors who trash trails and historical features for a quick buck...


oh x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

There has been mention of some contractor work to take place on one of my local trails. I cant waite to see what they mess up....


----------



## socalbiker2185 (Jul 2, 2010)

i think what the OP is referring to is that these days parents are spoiling there kids, and thoes kids are never going to know what its like to actually work for soemthing in life, buy something with the money that they used blood sweat and tears for.. most multi millionairs are born into it.. other day i was at a nissan dealer ship parents dished out 140k for a new gtr the kid *****ed and wouldnt take it because it wasnt black what the **** is wrong with parents these days. its not the kids fault the parents care more about work then there child


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

socalbiker2185 said:


> i think what the OP is referring to is that these days parents are spoiling there kids, and thoes kids are never going to know what its like to actually work for soemthing in life, buy something with the money that they used blood sweat and tears for.. most multi millionairs are born into it.. other day i was at a nissan dealer ship parents dished out 140k for a new gtr the kid *****ed and wouldnt take it because it wasnt black what the **** is wrong with parents these days. its not the kids fault the parents care more about work then there child


Um....I am pretty sure Nissan doesn't make a car that sells for $140k. The new GTR you speak of is $85k, even adding all options (even though most are included) won't add up to $55k...but yes we get your point.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

kipdrunner said:


> When I was in Whistler riding Garbanzo (a couple thousand vert feet above the village), I saw this kid walking down with a flat and gave him my spare tube, I would rather spread a little stoke around than be a jerk and screw people trailside :nono: I'm not trying to act "holier than thou" about it, but seriously, chill out.
> 
> But the one thing that honestly pissed me off A LOT was riding Diablo with my Dad. He's not a ripper, but he gets out of the way of faster riders whenever he can. But this group of DHers came up behind him and started screaming "Get the Fvck out of the way *******!! etc." without giving him a chance to move over. Such a mood killer :madmax: , how do they expect people to learn with ****wads like that riding around?


i hear you there man - i ride with my dad a lot too and thats happened before.. its really lame and totally puts a damper on the day. People just need to chill out.

oh thing that does make me mad though is when you get ready to ride with your buddies.. you get your **** together the night before you wake up early to hit the trail and they decide not to come because they stayed up and drank too much the night before...


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

guys, did you think i was serious abot that 13 foot drop no footer? to tell you the truth, it was a 5 foot 1 hander over a 7 foot gap. adding those i got 13. no footer was the "attempt to impress everyone." it WAS on my friends glory though. sorry i i pissed you guys off a ton. just my long term joke i play on people. what makes me mad is the fact that my joke was taken seriously and no one figured it out. trailwise, that kid with the gambler earned half of it and he whiped the 5 x 7 gap no prob. what makes me mad on the trail, always wanting to ride the super techy stuff but havin' no cushion so i end up getting bucked by my rear wheel popping up. don't get pissed after you read this, take it cool like a failed joke (which it was)


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^ that includes the 1 from the 1 hander


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

ryan_daugherty said:


> oh thing that does make me mad though is when you get ready to ride with your buddies.. you get your **** together the night before you wake up early to hit the trail and they decide not to come because they stayed up and drank too much the night before...


I think we have the same friends....


----------



## overtorqued_nut (Oct 24, 2005)

Well I sure enjoyed reading this thread, and I think we all learned a valuable lesson about how exaggerating the size of yer drop can get you into big trouble...

on topic: haters, hater haters, molesty poison oak limbs, impatient bowel movements, trash that could have been easily packed out by the trasher, and the dreaded quintuple flat.


----------



## fused (Mar 23, 2009)

Feelings of Hate are an emotional indicator of either Fear or Ignorance, take your prick, I meant pick.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Nothing pisses me off. This thread is ridiculous. If you get mad while riding so easy do me a favor and quit the fvcking sport already. We don't need your negativity.


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

Riding usually makes me feel more chill about stuff.... jus sayin


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not really a downhiller, or a freerider, but I freakin hate when Hornets fly into my helmet and can't get out, then sting me a bunch of times. Lil fuggers.

Everything else is BS not worth the time to get pissed off about. Trail conflicts suck. Can't we all just get along?

Oh yeah. I hate this thread. And I hate myself for not being able to resist the urge to post in it. But damn those hornets hurt.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

fused said:


> Feelings of Hate are an emotional indicator of either Fear or Ignorance, take your prick, I meant pick.


I call BS. How 'bout feelings of outrage? That's neither fear nor ignorance, just the opposite in fact. For example, when someone does something stupid that we now all have to pay for. e.g. I hate it that that guy tried that gap or drop that we all know he shouldn't have been doing in the first place, he got seriously hurt so that we had to call 911 and now our secret spot is busted. I HATE that.


----------



## fused (Mar 23, 2009)

So are you outraged at the hate you feel?


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

BaeckerX1 said:


> I'm not really a downhiller, or a freerider, but I freakin hate when Hornets fly into my helmet and can't get out, then sting me a bunch of times. Lil fuggers.
> 
> Everything else is BS not worth the time to get pissed off about. Trail conflicts suck. Can't we all just get along?
> 
> Oh yeah. I hate this thread. And I hate myself for not being able to resist the urge to post in it. But damn those hornets hurt.


Usually when you ride downhill and not wear tights such things do not take place. Simply because the rider is moving to fast?


----------



## the deanage (Mar 5, 2005)

*irritating old ladies*

after completing a ride, a woman rolls up and starts in on " do you know the landowner, etc" kind crap. we were like we 'finished' the ride, not starting, and read about it on line in a trail review forum, where there was no mention of private property or any form of trail closure. she goes ballistic about our unruly behavior, lack of concern, etc. we gave it back as good as we got it .........and she was indignant that WE would treat HER as such. argument ended after stating- ..." it was you who approached US, looking for trouble, well, lady- YA FOUND IT. now kindly go F yourself...." she drove off in a huff.

THAT pisses me off.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

What pisses me off while riding.....hmm hardly anything, its a good time no matter what happens!


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

fused said:


> So are you outraged at the hate you feel?


No, I'm outraged that people do stupid stuff that effect other people who didn't. I hate when they do that.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

iridemtb said:


> Usually when you ride downhill and not wear tights such things do not take place. Simply because the rider is moving to fast?


Not sure what tights have to do with a helmet, but I don't wear em. Just because I don't run a 40 pound downhill rig and I actually pedal up some hills doesn't mean I don't ride fast. I live in Colorado, almost all our trails have fast downhills. Funny though. I've ridden Keystone on my 5 inch travel bike and I'd argue that it takes quite a bit of skill to take a trail bike through the same trails people are plowing through on 8 inch downhill bikes. You're too hardcore for me though bro. I defer to your awesome skillz. You ride so fast bugs don't ever fly into your face.

I'm not hatin on downhill. I actually want to get a downhill rig when another bike is in the budget again, and I love riding at the resorts, but your attitude sucks.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

If I'm on my bike, nothing can piss me off. 

Seriously, look at our lives here guy. We are out enjoying our little bicycles, how can you all get so bent at others.

Any day on the bike is better than any second being at a desk job somewhere.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Internal14 said:


> If I'm on my bike, nothing can piss me off.
> 
> Seriously, look at our lives here guy. We are out enjoying our little bicycles, how can you all get so bent at others.
> 
> Any day on the bike is better than any second being at a desk job somewhere.


How about when a jogger takes a swing at you because he "didn't see you coming and got scared you were going to hit him" Even though he was coming towards you.. . He must have been staring at his boyfriends a$$..
That makes my head feel like it's going to explode :madmax:


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

shimyshalka said:


> When people automatically think that I wear tights when I tell them that I mountain bike. I end up having to show them a video in order for them to fully understand what freeride is. I hate uneducated people.


the solution to this problem is to get rid of tights/lycra all together  //g


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

4JawChuck said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is when i'm riding with my buds and we stop somewhere for coffee and a crowd of other MTB'ers gather to oggle our bikes, between the four of us there is likely 20K worth of hardware there.
> 
> Inevitably there is some jacked testosterone backwards cap wearing hater who comes up with the dumb question of "can any of us do big drops and how big", since all of us are over 40 and worked hard all these years to afford this machinery the answer to that question is...
> 
> ...


this is a lot of words for saying i'm boring and don't take risks  //g


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

chicken.

I frikkin hate chicken.


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

dude maybe i'm not dramatic enough to be in this forum/thread.. but when i'm biking i'm having a blast, easily one of the best times in my life, and i just try to be respectful and courteous to everyone i encounter - on trails or at the bike park.

And as far as people riding sick bikes.. i simply think they are sick.. lol and usually will say so aloud, but other than that no other thought really comes to mind.

lighten up peeps  //g


----------



## Undertow333 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry ass attitude, spelling, and grammar for one who can afford such a "sick" ride. Poor showing of a terrific last name as well


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

This one for me, but also in general. Overreacting people, 'specially if it's their own bloody fault and then lie to your friends to make you look better.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/

That guy deserves huge respect for being so calm.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

The day I get mad while riding bikes is the day I stop riding bikes.


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. That's hilarious. Yea he definitely deserves some respect for doing that... Reminds me of a lady who rides teds with a $5k+ bike... she essentially rides walking speed all the way down the DH sections and gets mad when people try to pass her. It really is people like that that ruin biking for everyone else.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> oh thing that does make me mad though is when you get ready to ride with your buddies.. you get your **** together the night before you wake up early to hit the trail and they decide not to come because they stayed up and drank too much the night before...


it makes me mad when I stay up and drink too much the night before then spend the day riding like a complete fckwit :nono:


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Horses, horse poop, horse ruts, horse trailers taking up all the parking spots, horses ruining berms, horse riders screaming at me.

Am I the only one?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Back when my Scott Gambler DH WC was new, this old guy came by and asked how I paid for it. I was living at home at the time, so of course my mom bought it. That seemed to piss him off. 

He goes and does this puny 9-foot drop and starts acting like he's some kinda bad-ass. He was so proud of that little drop, it was actually kinda cute. But - just my luck - my mom called me in. She bought my bike, so I ain't gonna piss her off. I had to leave.

What really pissed me off wasn't his attitude, it's that I didn't get a chance to show that old lard-ass what a real drop looks like. Still pisses me off to this day.


----------

